# Bamboo like plant in Ma



## Rouen (Aug 19, 2004)

I dont have any pics of it, but it looks like bamboo, it feels like paper thin rough tree bark it grows in segments doesn't get more than 2 a half feet tall and usually has a brown barky cap on the top, no leaves, seems to like areas near water and it's green, any ideas?


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

horsetails?

Here's one kind (winter scouring rush): http://www.biosurvey.ou.edu/okwild/misc/wsrush.html

and here's the usual kind:


----------



## Rouen (Aug 19, 2004)

thats it, thanks suburbanite!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Surburbanite:

There is a patch of that second rush growing across the road from me. 

Is it called scouring rush? 

Been wondering for years what that was.
Ox


----------

